# mac os 9.2 : pétage de plomb :)



## anterak (17 Février 2009)

salut tous le monde

donc j'ai un souci , ça fais 3 heures que j'essaye de naviguer dans cette espece "d'antiquité" qu'est mac os 9.2 , et j'aimerais bien savoir :

1 - comment on fais pour ouvrir un terminal sous mac OS 9????
2 - comment on fais pour exécuter un programme sous mac os 9 ????


ps : vivement que j'arrive a passer sous tiger :rateau:

merci d'avance pour vos réponse ....
ps : je suis débutant sous mac :love:


----------



## anat (17 Février 2009)

pour lancer un programme sous classic, tu double-clic dessu et si ca marche pas, clic droit (ou CTRL enfoncé et clic) puis ouvrir.
pour le terminal, normalement, c'est applications/utilitaires/terminal


----------



## Macthieu (18 Février 2009)

il n'y a pas de terminal sous mac os 9


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Février 2009)

anat a dit:


> pour lancer un programme sous classic, tu double-clic dessu et si ca marche pas, clic droit (ou CTRL enfoncé et clic) puis ouvrir.
> pour le terminal, normalement, c'est applications/utilitaires/terminal



Il n'a pas demandé "sous Classic", mais "sous Mac OS 9.2", pour avoir "classic", il faudrait qu'il ait "OS X", or, il te précise qu'il ne l'a pas encore ! ! :rolleyes

Bon, anterak, lancer une application sous Mac OS 9.2, c'est &#8230; Comme sous Mac OS X ou sous Windows : tu double-clique sur son icône !

Et effectivement, pas de terminal sous OS 9.2 qui n'était pas un os basé sur Unix, et ne disposait pas de ligne de commande. 

Sinon, Mac OS 9.2 n'est pas une "espèce d'antiquité", c'est une "antiquité" tout court, rends toi compte, il est à peine plus récent que Windows 2000 (et encore, il n'est qu'une évolution mineure d'un système contemporain de Windows 98) !


----------

